# Do You Talk During Sex?



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats what pissing me off that I can't think of anything for the funniest sex post. Seriously I've doing this for a while you would think I've got some adventure to share. Nope. Blank and its killing me.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> Thats what pissing me off that I can't think of anything for the funniest sex post. Seriously I've doing this for a while you would think I've got some adventure to share. Nope. Blank and its killing me.


Step up your A-game! Go to a prop shop, suggest something new, anything, invite people join!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

jack london said:


> Thats what pissing me off that I can't think of anything for the funniest sex post. Seriously I've doing this for a while you would think I've got some adventure to share. Nope. Blank and its killing me.


Same here! I mean we've had a ton of awkward/funny encounters before but for some reason I can't think of a good one. Falling off the bed, missing entirely, awkward positioning, choking on pubes... probably has to do with the fact that we were both virgins when we met. xD


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm into dirty talk but I think it depends like...what my woman thinks about it (if she likes it or not). If she does great. If she doesn't, I sometimes try to get her into it by starting easy on the dirty-talking. Then from there I observe how she responds to it.

It's not like every time we do it has to be dirty-talk, I mean I'm not going to force her or anything. I just think that it's hot but it doesn't really matter if she doesn't like it.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

I think my problem is that I'm one of those girls who finds myself having to concentrate during sex.

Weird maybe.

Not the only one like that, though. Dirty talk throws my concentration. No, can't explain what I mean. Yes, I'd like to change it... too big a nerd maybe. But no. Shit, idk.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mmm......well I thought of something else. The dirty talk doesn't have to be anything loud guys.......It could be like a nice whisper to the ear but that's just me. I don't know what you guys are into but I think that this is hot.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Whew, thanks for telling us now. Without knowing that, our PerC orgy would have been awkward.


Orgy...Yarrgh!!!

I'm quite serious though :blushed: Funny moments thread material I suppose.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> Mmm......well I thought of something else. The dirty talk doesn't have to be anything loud guys.......It could be like a nice whisper to the ear but that's just me. I don't know what you guys are into but I think that this is hot.


 Yeah. Depending on what's being said that can be hot.

But then... I'm not as much the screamer I used to be. (I play a fun game of self-control with myself. Or no one's made me scream in a while.) So quiet sexy talk would probably suit me better.

Ditto on whoever posted about the degrading words too. Disrespect kills it for me. I probably top from the bottom :/ (Good or bad thing depending who you ask!)


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sparkles said:


> I think my problem is that I'm one of those girls who finds myself having to concentrate during sex.
> 
> Weird maybe.
> 
> Not the only one like that, though. Dirty talk throws my concentration. No, can't explain what I mean. Yes, I'd like to change it... too big a nerd maybe. But no. Shit, idk.


I definitely feel like I need to concentrate during sex. Talking is so distracting to me! It doesn't really fit with the mood in my opinion, especially since half of it has nothing to do with what we're actually doing.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Lulz. My SO is always doing stuff like that. xD Anything sensual tends to turn into a comedic attempt at murder.


Well there was this other time this guy accidentally bashed his head against my dresser and the sounds was quite amusing I purposely bonked his head against it a few times more after that for my own amusement...XD


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not loud (we have 3 kids) and I don't think about what I'm saying. It comes out. Nasty, seductive, encouraging, all of it and yes I whisper sometimes.

BTW, you making me want to go upstairs and write down what I say.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I definitely feel like I need to concentrate during sex. Talking is so distracting to me! It doesn't really fit with the mood in my opinion, especially since half of it has nothing to do with what we're actually doing.


 Same here usually. Maybe someone could do it in a way that didn't throw my concentration... but so far it's just sounded like canned porn bull.

A thought just occurred to me. I think this has something to do with being kinesthetic. I process stuff through TOUCH. The touch is all I really need. Mood music's nice, or regular sexy sounds are nice. I have trouble experiencing the sensations and communicating at the same time, beyond really neanderthal stuff (which is hot too).


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Well there was this other time this guy accidentally bashed his head against my dresser and the sounds was quite amusing I purposely bonked his head against it a few times more after that for my own amusement...XD


ROFL. That is priceless.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

jack london said:


> I'm not loud (we have 3 kids) and I don't think about what I'm saying. It comes out. Nasty, seductive, encouraging, all of it and yes I whisper sometimes.
> 
> BTW, you making me want to go upstairs and write down what I say.


 Hits like button.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sparkles said:


> Same here usually. Maybe someone could do it in a way that didn't throw my concentration... but so far it's just sounded like canned porn bull.
> 
> A thought just occurred to me. I think this has something to do with being kinesthetic. I process stuff through TOUCH. The touch is all I really need. Mood music's nice, or regular sexy sounds are nice. I have trouble experiencing the sensations and communicating at the same time, beyond really neanderthal stuff (which is hot too).


Aha! I am also highly kinesthetic about learning and processing things. We may have found the similarity.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Aha! I am also highly kinesthetic about learning and processing things. We may have found the similarity.


Um if it isn't too forward... do you also experience really heightened senses during sex? Obviously we would all experience that, but sometimes it seems really intense even for sex.

Like moves that seem like they were meant to do the trick for a previous partner are just way, way too much for me. Depending on what sort of "goal" is at play. Like they put me well past the point I'd need to get to. 

Am I making sense, and can you relate at all? I wonder if visual/auditory/kinesthetic affects sexual preferences. Seems it would kind of have to.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sparkles said:


> Um if it isn't too forward... do you also experience really heightened senses during sex? Obviously we would all experience that, but sometimes it seems really intense even for sex.
> 
> Like moves that seem like they were meant to do the trick for a previous partner are just way, way too much for me. Depending on what sort of "goal" is at play. Like they put me well past the point I'd need to get to.
> 
> Am I making sense, and can you relate at all? I wonder if visual/auditory/kinesthetic affects sexual preferences. Seems it would kind of have to.


Yeah, I think I know what you mean. I've only ever had one sexual partner (besides myself) but I've definitely gotten to the point where it seems really extreme, not just in the fun way. It's not bad though, so I just go with it.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Yeah, I think I know what you mean. I've only ever had one sexual partner (besides myself) but I've definitely gotten to the point where it seems really extreme, not just in the fun way. It's not bad though, so I just go with it.


 Right. Not bad. Sometimes I have to say a certain goal won't be likely to happen at that point...
...but there's lots of other goals you can work toward in bed. Sex without any goal (put on me by my partner) at all is really appealing to me.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

hziegel said:


> ROFL. That is priceless.


Yeah I thought so too lol.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

No, especially considering any time I've tried to talk dirty ended with laughter, I don't think it would be beneficial for the mood. 

Other light talking is fine though, like "here." or "is that okay?" if the position changes or something. But I'm definitely not looking to start up any conversation.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sparkles said:


> Right. Not bad. Sometimes I have to say a certain goal won't be likely to happen at that point...
> ...but there's lots of other goals you can work toward in bed. Sex without any goal (put on me by my partner) at all is really appealing to me.


I still have difficulty understanding the difference between orgasm, climax and just plain amusement. It seems like there's a lot of grey area... also, it seems to be completely random how long it takes to get there, and the climax varies dramatically. Is this normal? Sometimes it seems like I go almost straight to orgasm and it lasts for a few minutes, and sometimes it's just really awesome but I can't figure out what happened.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> No, especially considering any time I've tried to talk dirty ended with laughter, I don't think it would be beneficial for the mood.
> 
> Other light talking is fine though, like "here." or "is that okay?" if the position changes or something. But I'm definitely not looking to start up any conversation.


Maybe it is an age thing, or a "I'm so used to you now, let's chat too!" thing. Laughin in bed is great too though, great ice breaker.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Maybe it is an age thing, or a "I'm so used to you now, let's chat too!" thing. Laughin in bed is great too though, great ice breaker.


 You're probably right, or at least I hope so. Plus, I think I tend to find things more awkward than other people do so I'm quick to end conversations in that sense.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I still have difficulty understanding the difference between orgasm, climax and just plain amusement. It seems like there's a lot of grey area... also, it seems to be completely random how long it takes to get there, and the climax varies dramatically. Is this normal? Sometimes it seems like I go almost straight to orgasm and it lasts for a few minutes, and sometimes it's just really awesome but I can't figure out what happened.


Variation is very normal. Right now I haven't got someone to um practise with, so since I know what gets me off, I have been doing an experiment to see what effect my antidepressant has and so far I can still finish in 5 minutes, but they all vary in intensity, length and number. Sometimes I can only once a huge one at the end, other times it's this long plateau type with a huge one at the end other times it's 2 or more with a huge one at the end, yet I am doing the exact same thing each time. I never go past 30 minutes either. Before I was taking them though it was 5-10 minutes, no more. What you described in the first one is similar to my plateaus and the other is probably the really intense huge ones I usually get.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> You're probably right, or at least I hope so. Plus, I think I tend to find things more awkward than other people do so I'm quick to end conversations in that sense.


It probably takes time to feel comfortable then, once you get past that though look forward to the lulz and interesting things you can talk about while having sex, it's quite fun when realizing you can do all that and both be ok with it (if he is too).


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I still have difficulty understanding the difference between orgasm, climax and just plain amusement. It seems like there's a lot of grey area... also, it seems to be completely random how long it takes to get there, and the climax varies dramatically. Is this normal? Sometimes it seems like I go almost straight to orgasm and it lasts for a few minutes, and sometimes it's just really awesome but I can't figure out what happened.


 I think variation in time to climax is normal, or it is for me. I view climax as synonymous with orgasm, though for me I can have more than one type of orgasm. Slow and steady (and great) from g-spot type penetration, doggystyle type of access, or a more intense clitoral o that rarely ever comes from penetration. 

I'm not the best test subject though. I take a medication that can interfere with orgasm ... because it tells my brain I'm o'ing all the time basically. And honestly, I get there better when I can tell my partner isn't trying to MAKE it happen. Don't like the performance pressure. (Haha the irony.)

But thankfully, I have a great love, appreciation and enjoyment for sex regardless of the outcome. If I wanted to come and didn't, well I can just take care of it, and my partner can help as much as they want to. (And then we usually go again cuz they've recovered and gotten horny from helping me.)

Most guys I've met don't realize that many girls can't have that really intense mostly clitoral o from penetration. (Yes all orgasms come from the clitoris but they have different flavors to me, so I dub them this way for convenience.)


SuPERNaUT said:


> Maybe it is an age thing, or a "I'm so used to you now, let's chat too!" thing. Laughin in bed is great too though, great ice breaker.


 I love laughing in bed. When the situation calls for it anyway!


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> It probably takes time to feel comfortable then, once you get past that though look forward to the lulz and interesting things you can talk about while having sex, it's quite fun when realizing you can do all that and both be ok with it (if he is too).


Hmm, I was with the same partner for about five years, and we were very comfy with each other, and the talk still just didn't work for me. 

It takes longer than that to get comfortable with your sexual partner???


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks both of you! You're right, it doesn't really matter what it is as long as it's fun hehe. I think my Ti is too obsessed with defining the terminology. xD


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> INTP/9w8, and a firm believer in filthy talk during the act. Unless its engaging all of the senses, then its falling short. Even a simple breathless 'f*** me harder' during a spontaneous and quick encounter makes the body feel more flushed and receptive to carry the feeling of orgasm throughout the -entire- body. I find that anything encouraging and a bit irreverent - but not -too- shocking, usually helps heighten the mood after things are already steamy. I'll add that yes, I am an introvert, but I have no problem verbally expressing myself. I did when I was younger, but I saw it as a challenge - something to master. Sex, similarly. I like to become proficient at anything that compels me.


ISFJ,and i love dirty talk during the act.I agree entirely with Promethea it really helps me achieve orgasm that little bit better.But i hate it when my partner talks about mundane everyday things when we have sex.It really kills anything i'm feeling at that moment


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

When your partner whispers in your ear how beautiful you are and how it makes him feel. All the things he is going to do to make you move. How much he loves you or loves "that"? Hmmm, maybe I talk too much. :blushed:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sparkles said:


> I love laughing in bed. When the situation calls for it anyway!


Yeah I imagine a point-and-laugh thing might be a bad thing :3 



sparkles said:


> Hmm, I was with the same partner for about five years, and we were very comfy with each other, and the talk still just didn't work for me.
> 
> It takes longer than that to get comfortable with your sexual partner???


Hmmm...oh no, I've never been anyone that long but we did live together at least, maybe it's just my way of relaxing a bit or bringing a little levity as I usually try to no matter where. But then we could have deep conversations too. Maybe it IS me, since I am a multitasker.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

jack london said:


> Seriously??? When your partner whispers in your ear how beautiful you are and how it makes him feel. All the things he is going to do to make you move. How much he loves you or loves "that"? Hmmm, maybe I talk too much. :blushed:


I love to hear those things before sex... during is just kind of obnoxious for me, because it's like, "I already know that! What does that have to do with this?" Also, I don't like to associate love and appreciation with the sex itself. They don't really have a lot to do with each other. I love my partner, and I know he loves me, and during sex all I need to know is that he's enjoying himself as much as I am.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

jack london said:


> When your partner whispers in your ear how beautiful you are and how it makes him feel. All the things he is going to do to make you move. How much he loves you or loves "that"? Hmmm, maybe I talk too much. :blushed:


 None of that sounds like it would be dirty to me. Depends on the diction. (hardy har)

And even so, that would work better for me as foreplay. Otherwise, short phrases here and there certainly move things along, and the feedback can be lovely, but having to pay attention to a complete sentence with the expectation of a response in the middle of the action... nah, doesn't really work for me.

Oh God, oh yes, typical stuff, is the extent of what I enjoy verbalizing. 

If anything, I'd rather be gagged so I couldn't talk if I wanted to 

...I'm wondering if D/s preference plays into this too. A more dominant partner might be more of a talker.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I love hearing what I'm doing that is great through various means, through words or sounds and feeling shivers and quaking kind of stuff. Words aren't necessary though. I don't associate love with sex at all, I can't because I have my reasons but what I am communicating is at least appreciation for the moment.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sparkles said:


> If anything, I'd rather be gagged so I couldn't talk if I wanted to


Now there's an idea :>

I have at times to because I've realized that not everyone wants to know what I'm doing and when.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Now there's an idea :>
> 
> I have at times to because I've realized that not everyone wants to know what I'm doing and when.


 Yep. I've used the pillow, the blanket, the partner's hand shoved into my mouth... all sorts of things to make myself stfu. I dunno I like the control/power element of it. 

Plus, as I mentioned in the funny sex thread, I've gotten the neighbors mad about the volume before!

None of that was dirty talk. My mind isn't present enough to make those sentences if that's where my body is at...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sparkles said:


> Yep. I've used the pillow, the blanket, the partner's hand shoved into my mouth... all sorts of things to make myself stfu. I dunno I like the control/power element of it.
> 
> Plus, as I mentioned in the funny sex thread, I've gotten the neighbors mad about the volume before!
> 
> None of that was dirty talk. My mind isn't present enough to make those sentences if that's where my body is at...


I use, whatever is available to me at the moment. Pair of socks, blanket, clothes, hand I never thought of, my own I think I did once though, his shoulder's good though. Yeah, actually i was thinking of that earlier, it's part of the experience sometimes like depending on who's around. I've done it at probably one of the worst of times in my old home when people were gathered for someone's death, yeah I know that's bad...but to understand is to have to know my history with this person. It was really hard to stay completely quiet and we had just found a cool position we couldn't do in our own bed because we bent the legs at the end, you can imagine how I'm sure. 

EDIT: My foot would be good too I imagine :3


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> I use, whatever is available to me at the moment. Pair of socks, blanket, clothes, hand I never thought of, my own I think I did once though, his shoulder's good though. Yeah, actually i was thinking of that earlier, it's part of the experience sometimes like depending on who's around. I've done it at probably one of the worst of times in my old home when people were gathered for someone's death, yeah I know that's bad...but to understand is to have to know my history with this person. It was really hard to stay completely quiet and we had just found a cool position we couldn't do in our own bed because we bent the legs at the end, you can imagine how I'm sure.
> 
> EDIT: My foot would be good too I imagine :3


 A ton of people have sex around the time of someone's death. No judgment here on that, it's really common and understandable imo.

Yeah I (me + partner) broke a bed once. Well, a futon I used as a bed. Not the cheapo kind though, the nice wooden frame kind. Yeah it quit working. That's also when I learned the downside of using black sheets 

I've bitten on my own hand really hard before. Try not to bite the partner's hand in case that isn't their cup of tea and we hadn't discussed it already. Bitten my own arm too. 

I'd just rather be swept up in the moment, and enjoying it too much to be able to talk.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sparkles said:


> A ton of people have sex around the time of someone's death. No judgment here on that, it's really common and understandable imo.


It wasn't because I was suffering, that's just it. I wasn't at all. Everyone else was but here's me and my bf in my old room fucking away and other stuff. My brother called me cold because I wasn't crying if only he knew the rest XD!



sparkles said:


> Yeah I (me + partner) broke a bed once. Well, a futon I used as a bed. Not the cheapo kind though, the nice wooden frame kind. Yeah it quit working. That's also when I learned the downside of using black sheets


Actually I should clarify, my friend and I bent one leg, my bf and I bent the other. Wow a futon, impressive :3 Ohhh dark sheets, yeah I found that out too, I wonder if anyone wonders when I say "noooo dark sheets on my bed!" I don't even have to be with someone, I just naturally have uh issues I don't want the world to see.



sparkles said:


> I've bitten on my own hand really hard before. Try not to bite the partner's hand in case that isn't their cup of tea and we hadn't discussed it already. Bitten my own arm too.
> 
> I'd just rather be swept up in the moment, and enjoying it too much to be able to talk.


Ok that wouldn't be good. I like the idea of the feet because I'd have to have my legs or leg completely drawn up to my head for that one. I've done that but not with a foot in mouth literally lol. Ohh I have used the arm, I knew I did something to myself once or twice. Yeah ideally being swept up would be a good thing, but when the mood fits, it's kosher to chat too.  I think the ones I've done that with appreciated it otherwise they would have probably told me to stfu lol.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> It wasn't because I was suffering, that's just it. I wasn't at all. Everyone else was but here's me and my bf in my old room fucking away and other stuff. My brother called me cold because I wasn't crying if only he knew the rest XD!


Ah, hehe. Old flames ^_^



> but when the mood fits, it's kosher to chat too.  I think the ones I've done that with appreciated it otherwise they would have probably told me to stfu lol.


Yeah probably so! 

I dunno, I just don't feel it. I'm chatty the rest of the time, and I guess I just really like turning my brain off a while. That's one reason the sub side appeals to me more. Flop me around and order me to do things and stuff. 

It doesn't feel like I'm not giving myself permission to talk. It feels like it's just a total distraction. Talk before, talk after, but during is ... about action not speech


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Yeah when I am drunk I just hope the other person is too drunk to remember what I was saying in the morning.
> But um, they usually aren't:/


Do you have any funny quotes for us?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Alexz said:


> Do you have any funny quotes for us?


I doubt that.
If I were willing to take this entire thread of posters into my bedroom I would, but I certainly am not..willing.

Plus, that's a bit of a personal thing.


----------



## Cubie (May 3, 2011)

*I'm a ISFJ and i think talking during sex is just plain weird! I think it's a big distraction and pointless. I think you should just enjoy the moment and keep your mouth shut. *


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

^ that doesn't sound like much fun...


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

If masturbating considered sex then sometimes... :blushed:


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Semi-related thought: What about noise in general? I hate how some men feel the need to be completely stoic. Make _noise _goddammit.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Skum said:


> Semi-related thought: What about noise in general? I hate how some men feel the need to be completely stoic. Make _noise _goddammit.


Seriously.. that's so awkward, it's like screwing a ninja.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Seriously.. that's so awkward, it's likes screwing a ninja.


Don't ninjas make like..ninja sounds?

And say 'you've been ninja'd!'?

;P


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

You mean talking dirty? No. But I only spoke when I wanted to change positions. I sometimes said "I love you" though.

.........haha.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha my ex used to moan....he made more noise than me which was incredible.



Skum said:


> Semi-related thought: What about noise in general? I hate how some men feel the need to be completely stoic. Make _noise _goddammit.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

I also remember that I used to say "Oh daddy yes" or "Hit me harder", but that it was when I was a college student and I had my own apartment with all the privacy of the world. When I graduated I had no other choice than to do it at my boyfriends house. There were times when his house was empty and we would do it as his room, and all the sudden his mother and brother showed up, and we had to finish without making much noise, unfortunately he had a crappy bed with springs that revealed us. They were not that stupid. 


I remember one time when at his house, his mother had to leave to do groceries or something else I don't remember, after saying good bye she said "Go on, you can make love now". She was nuts.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think I've ever not talked during sex, and I've had a lot of it, well because I'm old.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

amethyst_butterfly said:


> I also remember that I used to say "Oh daddy yes" or "Hit me harder", but that it was when I was a college student and I had my own apartment with all the privacy of the world. When I graduated I had no other choice than to do it at my boyfriends house. There were times when his house was empty and we would do it as his room, and all the sudden his mother and brother showed up, and we had to finish without making much noise, unfortunately he had a crappy bed with springs that revealed us. They were not that stupid.
> 
> 
> I remember one time when at his house, his mother had to leave to do groceries or something else I don't remember, after saying good bye she said "Go on, you can make love now". She was nuts.


"hit me harder" ? lulz


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

haha well...i am translating from Spanish to English so some things don't make sense but you get an idea  



Eerie said:


> "hit me harder" ? lulz


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm pretty vocal, lol!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I talk more during sex than I do otherwise.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

INTJ/5w4. I should probably add that I'm a sub during sex. My current partner has a sexy voice -- deep and a bit rough -- and he does an incredible mindf*** so I enjoy listening to him talk. I will respond when he asks me something specific and I will beg but otherwise no, I don't talk during sex. I'm too busy screaming, moaning, whimpering....


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> INTJ/5w4. I should probably add that I'm a sub during sex. My current partner has a sexy voice -- deep and a bit rough -- and he does an incredible mindf*** so I enjoy listening to him talk. I will respond when he asks me something specific and I will beg but otherwise no, I don't talk during sex. I'm too busy screaming, moaning, whimpering....


Oh, I totally relate with this!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lol...these subs...;P

@Cruciferae it just all comes out right then, aye? XD

Hilarious.


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

Any talking is usually telling her what feels good, keep doing that, do this harder, do that slower, O f**k that feels good. Using the word f**k, ahhhhhh, o my god, holy sh*t baby, happens a lot with me. Also telling her how great she is or how beautiful (because it actually is) whatever body part it is that I am enjoying.

I'm an INFP/INFJ(depends on the day). Always been comfortable and open with sex and what I would like to experiment with.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Silent... But deadly.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

sparkles said:


> ESFP
> 
> and no way. Unless it's for a specific purpose. I offer basic confirmation when my partner does something that works for me, positive reinforcement, and if they cross a boundary I'll verbalize that.
> 
> ...


Aaaaagggghhh!

Everything the ESFP said makes sense to me... sense?.... nooo! I have been corrupted.

Oh well. If any ESFP ladies want to *REALLY* corrupt me -- then I'm always *up* for that. :crazy:


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

sparkles said:


> Right. Not bad. Sometimes I have to say a certain goal won't be likely to happen at that point...
> ...but there's lots of other goals you can work toward in bed. Sex without any goal (put on me by my partner) at all is really appealing to me.


My ex was like that. And as a guy sometimes it is a bit "disappointing" in a way cos you feel like you're somehow to blame.

But when it works out, it works out *nicely*.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

INFJ

yeah I talk. Im not like what do you want for dinner? or hows your mother doing? but guess Im kinda chatty.

I moan and say the F word a lot Fuck yeah....It's good It's go-ooo-d and i can talk dirt a bit to.

I was with an ISTP for ages and we had a LOT of sex. We used to think it was funny to answer each other mobile phones while having sex and see how long we can carry on the call for. I guess we talked a lot during the act as well..

I don't say much after though, I go very quiet. Seems weird when I with a guy that say nothing because it seems to serius


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

The trick,actually, is to get me to shut up during sex.


----------



## FXGZ (May 19, 2011)

lol. Talk about philosphy? No. Talk about how hot you make me feel or how I want you to perform? YES. 

ENTJ


----------



## Happens (Mar 2, 2011)

No. Unless I'm giving directions.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

My boyfriend who I've yet to type just doesn't stop talking during sex - amuses me to no end.

I don't really talk much, just for communication and directions. I have been told the more I'm enjoying myself the more vulgar my language becomes though.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure I could get a few words out, because like some above said, I'd be way too into the experience and completely lost in my partner to actually come up with something sexy to say. I would love however, to hear my partner talk. Oh god, the idea is such a turn on, I'm imagining his voice, slightly breathless, maybe a little husky..


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm not sure I could get a few words out, because like some above said, I'd be way too into the experience and completely lost in my partner to actually come up with something sexy to say. *I would love however, to hear my partner talk. Oh god, the idea is such a turn on, I'm imagining his voice, slightly breathless, maybe a little husky..*


Agreed. I usually talk, but it's rather selfishly motivated because my goal is actually to hear my partner, rather than to turn myself on.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

knittigan said:


> Agreed. I usually talk, but it's rather selfishly motivated because my goal is actually to hear my partner, rather than to turn myself on.


Haha, clever strategy! *keeps a mental note of it*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

As others have said, I'd be too engrossed in what's going on to form any coherent sentences. However, I *completely* disagree with the poster who said, "I think you should just enjoy the moment and keep your mouth shut." One may not be able to speak words, but I find the sounds of a woman experiencing pleasure as she's enjoying the moment (heavy breathing, moans, gasps, etc.) to be very arousing, and I wouldn't like it at all if she were to "keep her mouth shut" and be silent. What fun is that?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, I talk during sex. Do I talk like I'm having a phone conversation during sex? No, it's a different kind of talking.

I like reassuring him and letting him know that he's doing well, letting him know that I care about how good it is for him ... and I like to hear his voice. I like seeing him smile when I say something. I like to let him know when I'm close to orgasm, and I like to know when he's close to orgasm.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, I do. What koalaroo said.

I like to let my partner know what I like and to know what they like. I also like to switch up position/location. All this "moodkill" nonsense only applies if you don't know the person well enough to know what kills the mood for them and what turns them on.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> I can give some examples I've heard in pornos. They've got some great one-liners.


LOL! Me, I always quote Downfall.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> From Night Shift Nurses, how could we forget the line: "How can you say you love her if you won't even eat her poop?"


Dear lord.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

As I seem to recall, I was too focused on giving to react much to receiving. It's literally been ages now since I've been intimate with an SO, but I can only recall verbalizing the occasional "mhmm" or some-such nonsense when asked things like "oh, you like that, don't you?"... Come to think of it, I may have asked similar rhetorical questions as well, I'm not sure. I say "rhetorical" because I knew through a multitude of body language readings that she very much enjoyed my attention, heh.

I probably "said" a lot with my eyes though. It's one of the rare times I make consistent eye contact with another person. It's... enthralling to see their passion through their eyes. Well, and face in general, really. All about the giving... 

... And just when I thought I was over being nostalgic for awhile... thanks, thread. Thanks. P


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

INFJ 5w4sx, I love dirty talk. My partner is still getting more comfortable with this, but it's a huge turn on for me. I can tell it's a big turn on for both of us. Doesn't always happen, but it's always hot when it does. I talk less but I make a lot of noise - I'm a screamer (and moaner, and gasper, etc).


----------



## silverlark (Dec 1, 2011)

No thank you. Subtlety is everything, asking question after question is awful, and unless you can be original I will know its a gimmick... I mean I'd let somebody prove me wrong but I have found the above to be true for me.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely I do...I love to talk dirty and to talk shit. I will tell my partner what I like and what I don't like. I will ask him what he likes and don't like. I enjoy being playful .... 

@sleepyhead you pretty much summed it up and made me really laugh out loud.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I only talk when I am giving directions or saying something affectionate. I am expressive.. oh yes those sexy sounds I make. But, I don't like to talk dirty etc. That said, I love how men sound during sex..huskier, more gruff..deeper. That really turns me on. Most of my partners have tended to be more talkative than I.

With my partner, I am usually too out of breath to form full sentences. Blush? Yeah, something like it.


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Not really .. though if you think about it - we do agree really loudly.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I want there to be loving talk, maybe with some instructions or feedback. Without noise of some kind (beyond the noise of contact), it can quickly get boring.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, and I tend to be with men who prompt me to talk more. You know, like talk dirty. 

But at the very least it's good to say what you want, and if you like something.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Sometimes, but I'd rather let my hands do the talking. Groping, fondling, spanking, carressing etc is way hotter than talking imo.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have sex anymore (yes, all, feel sympathy for me), but when I did, I talked a bit, and I liked it! Uttering some naughty affirmations to one's lover goes a long way at times. *shrug*


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Hell yeah. I'm all about actions speaking louder than words, but mmmmm dirty talk. I think it's because being in an ldr and all, much of sexy time is based on what you communicate through words, so I've developed a liking to it and see how tremendous the effects are.


----------

